# tick removal billable?  Please Help!



## wynonna (Apr 19, 2017)

Our providers spend a lot of time removing ticks from patients.  Is removal of foreign body according to body part affected something we can bill?
thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 19, 2017)

E&M for tweezers, incision use FB removal


----------



## jill.meverden@aspirus.org (Apr 28, 2017)

*Tick removal*

Tick embedded in tissue, must  include cutting/lifting of skin in documentation to bill foreign body removal, if not bill E/M.


----------

